# Can I batter and fry pre-boiled shrimp?



## brew69er (Dec 22, 2003)

See subject line.  Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 22, 2003)

Frankly, I don't see why not.  The shrimp may turn out a little chewy but it would depend on how big they are to begin with.  I'd do it though.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 23, 2003)

just make sure your oil is hot (around 350-360 degrees F) so you can flash fry the shrimp rather than cook it. Make sure your shrimp is about room temp. and don't over batter the shrimp


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 23, 2003)

NO NO NO NO NO! Sorry, but  live at the beach...love seafood and HATE to see it overcooked!


----------

